# Custom Android Rom (Make Error 41 and java file error)



## Uzumaki99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi everyone  I tried to build a custom Rom for Android 4.4.4. I use as base the Liquid Rom Github Link

When I build the rom, after 277 minutes I recive these errors:



Spoiler















The last line in english is: **Waiting for unfinished jobs**

How I can resolve?

Thanks In advance 

I do *make showcommands *and I recive these Error:

Checking API: checkapi-last
( /home/vincenzo/Sorgenti/Liquid/out/host/linux-x86/bin/apicheck -JXmx1024m -J"classpath /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle/lib/tools.jar:/home/vincenzo/Sorgenti/Liquid/out/host/linux-x86/framework/doclava.jar:/home/vincenzo/Sorgenti/Liquid/out/host/linux-x86/framework/jsilver.jar" -hide 2 -hide 3 -hide 4 -hide 5 -hide 6 -hide 24 -hide 25 -hide 26 -hide 27 -error 7 -error 8 -error 9 -error 10 -error 11 -error 12 -error 13 -error 14 -error 15 -error 16 -error 17 -error 18 prebuilts/sdk/api/19.txt /home/vincenzo/Sorgenti/Liquid/out/target/common/obj/PACKAGING/public_api.txt || ( cat build/core/apicheck_msg_last.txt ; exit 38 ) )
prebuilts/sdk/api/19.txt:25635: error 9: Removed public method android.transition.TransitionManager.getDefaultTransition
prebuilts/sdk/api/19.txt:25638: error 9: Removed public method android.transition.TransitionManager.setDefaultTransition

******************************
You have tried to change the API from what has been previously released in
an SDK. Please fix the errors listed above.
******************************

make: *** [/home/vincenzo/Sorgenti/Liquid/out/target/common/obj/PACKAGING/checkapi-last-timestamp] Errore 38


----------

